# 2020 Nissan GT-R Nismo Review On PistonHeads



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

For your reading pleasure and education (well, maybe):









2020 Nissan GT-R Nismo | UK Review


There can't be much life left in the R35. Is the most recent Nismo the perfect way to sign off?




www.pistonheads.com


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

£180,095 ... mental.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

slapshot said:


> £180,095 ... mental.


1 @ £169,000 in stock at Hendy, Bournemouth.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Also in The Telegraph (behind a paywall, but you might still be able to read it):









The new £180,000 Nissan GT-R Nismo has upped the ante - but can it compete with a Porsche?


Nissan's latest motor rivals the industry's top super-speed performance cars




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Everybody will have a different opinion, more than ten yrs since it’s chassis hit the roads and it’s still up there with the best of them.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Skint said:


> Everybody will have a different opinion, more than ten yrs since it’s chassis hit the roads and it’s still up there with the best of them.


You always get the "it's 10 years old now" comment in these articles. But you never get the same with a 911 review,s a car that has been around since Adam first passed his test !


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If it had a amg badge on the tester would be jerking his self off.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Some of the Mercs I see with AMG badges just make me laugh...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

In full agreement with you, let’s stick a badge on a car with probably no input from AMG.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am very tempted but the depreciation puts me off.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

The Audi R8 has been around about the same amount of time too


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Regardless of any individuals opinion, the residuals tell the story. 11 year old cars still at £35k for one in good order and they get driven unlike many other performance cars.

That to me is the mark of the car, if it were outdated and surpassed you wouldn't see them fetching such strong money.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> I am very tempted but the depreciation puts me off.


i am very tempted, I have tried to do a deal on the one for sale near me in Dorset. They are not interested. I am looking elsewhere and could be tempted by the deal that I have been offered. 
if you’re interested in a very low miles 2018 nismo then you know who to ask!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

How much is the 2018 Nismo?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> How much is the 2018 Nismo?


118k


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Will64 said:


> i am very tempted, I have tried to do a deal on the one for sale near me in Dorset. They are not interested. I am looking elsewhere and could be tempted by the deal that I have been offered.
> if you’re interested in a very low miles 2018 nismo then you know who to ask!


I spoke to them too but they are pretty stuck on the price aren’t they!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> I spoke to them too but they are pretty stuck on the price aren’t they!


I am not sure what they told you but it’s under list price because of a loss of deposit due to a cancelled order. I was surprised that they wouldn’t move much on price. They claim to have sold it 3 or 4 times!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Best of luck to them shifting that in a global pandemic

its a lovely car in the flesh but your options in the car world at that level is huge

we all love them , but as Toni says the depreciation is nuts even with a discount 

if youre a customer at that price level you would want new not used ( if you have to sell) & very few will stump up the cash


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It‘s a beautiful car and I’d love to own it but these dealers think they’ve got the best car ever and it can’t be replaced.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Will64 said:


> I am not sure what they told you but it’s under list price because of a loss of deposit due to a cancelled order. I was surprised that they wouldn’t move much on price. They claim to have sold it 3 or 4 times!


Yes did say that to me, then wouldn't give me any leeway on price at all. They seem very keen to sell it on finance at near full price.
Thing is the MY21 version of the Nismo will have a Euro6 engine and possibly stop/start? So might be as well to wait.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If I had the money I would’nt be bothered about euro6 or stop start, but one thing for sure is the longer it sits there its worth less in money.

They will end up pre registering it.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yes did say that to me, then wouldn't give me any leeway on price at all. They seem very keen to sell it on finance at near full price.
> Thing is the MY21 version of the Nismo will have a Euro6 engine and possibly stop/start? So might be as well to wait.


And it’s cheaper than theirs!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> If I had the money I would’nt be bothered about euro6 or stop start, but one thing for sure is the longer it sits there its worth less in money.
> 
> They will end up pre registering it.


It already has been registered once but they said the owner can be removed from registration. Not sure if that’s correct or not.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Will64 said:


> And it’s cheaper than theirs!


Pardon? List for the 2021 is over £180k...


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> Pardon? List for the 2021 is over £180k...


Correct list is.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Will64 said:


> It already has been registered once but they said the owner can be removed from registration. Not sure if that’s correct or not.


That is incorrect, once the car is registered with an owner that is it, it can’t be removed. I had same situation where the car was pre registered two weeks prior to me purchasing it and I asked them if it can be reversed and the answer was no and I called DVLA to confirm and they stated the same, only address can be changed not number of owners.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Just checked with Hendy, Bournemouth and, if this is the one referred to above, it has not been registered.
(It did have a reg no. assigned but paperwork never completed).


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’ll get to a tax point where they will have to register it


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> Just checked with Hendy, Bournemouth and, if this is the one referred to above, it has not been registered.
> (It did have a reg no. assigned but paperwork never completed).


Yes that’s what they said to me


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> It’ll get to a tax point where they will have to register it


And a financial point when they need to sell it I guess!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

matty32 said:


> Best of luck to them shifting that in a global pandemic
> 
> its a lovely car in the flesh but your options in the car world at that level is huge
> 
> ...


The options in the car world at this sort of level are what? 
I wouldn’t want a Mclaren, Porsche, Audi or Merc. A Lamborghini Huracan Performante is nice but I would want new and this is in a different price league. The choice would have to tick a lot of the Gtr boxes too.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

At £180k or similar , there’s loads of options 

Most people won’t choose a Nissan 

It’s a badge thing

Nismo / Nissan seem to have the unique ability to price themselves out of the market 

It’s not really aimed at U.K. buyers it’s more Japanese focus 

I think it’s a great offering but I couldn’t ever see myself buying one for that type of money


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

You really have to be super crazy about GTr to spend that sort of money on it. My cut off point on GTr’s would be 80k max but has to be brand new. 180k I’ll be looking at Lambos, Ferrari, Porsche etc which are on different level. That sort of money is not justified on GTrs regardless what edition. It’s Nissan.
I have ordered my new gtr through carwow saving me 8k plus but anything above 80-82k mark, I would be looking at R8


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Different folks different strokes 

resale a 911 will always go, a very unique , specialist 35 will sell but needs a heavy discount 

the Nismo is (& should be) better than standard. Sit in the my2020 and it’s night and day 

that said, you got to be bit mad to spend on an older generation car (32,33:34) but we all been there or are there currently 

Nismo does not do itself favours when they put Nismo badges on Notes, March, Juke etc


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

matty32 said:


> Different folks different strokes
> 
> resale a 911 will always go, a very unique , specialist 35 will sell but needs a heavy discount
> 
> ...


When you say heavy discounts, how much do you mean?
The track edition and nismo are made to order or is there a load of them in Japan unsold and waiting to be shipped?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Japan always has stock for Japanese market 

im saying if Nissan uk wishes to sell them, not many people want to pay at this price point


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

matty32 said:


> Japan always has stock for Japanese market
> 
> im saying if Nissan uk wishes to sell them, not many people want to pay at this price point


I agree. There also must be a large profit in these vehicles for someone if they need to heavily discount a made to order car!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Still think there’s plenty room left


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

If I had £180k to splash out on a car I'd be very tempted - looks (and by all accounts drives) brilliant. 

Thought it interesting that the article makes a big deal about the 2020 Nismo weighing 30kgs less than the previous model and now weighs in at 1703kg. That's after all the additional weight savings mentioned such as Carbon brake discs, lighter components etc. Just checked brochure for a full-fat 2009 model - weight 1740kg....


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

£180k for a Nissan branded car is a big task in terms of sales


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I agree, but I'm not a badge snob, never have been, so I buy a car on merit, how it drives and performs. It is a massive price difference from a "regular" GT-R (i.e. non-Nismo) though. None of my car mates would consider a GT-R simply because of the badge, they drive the German brands. But to me, a GTR is way more exclusive than any of those. I like it that way


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve never had much luck with the German stuff and not really bothered what brand name it is if it does a job


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I love the GTR, I really do...but...if I was spending £180K+ on a new car, it would probably lose out to the 911 turbo s.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Exactly. in japan they sell, its totally different market, here not so much. 

big ask for £180k, and then if you buy a used one, someone with those funds, probably doesnt want used, so bit of a cycle. 

even if i had that type of money, i am really not sure i would pull the trigger. They do look awesome tho!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I know it will never be a nismo but spending £100k on a new GTR will get you an awful lot of upgrades...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's the carbon on the Nismo that causes the price differential really, the quality of it is superb.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

But it is a shame that having done the front wing over-wheel vents, they haven't done the moulding on the original behind-wheel vents! It was deal-breaker for me (but I was looking for one as I didn't have enough money  )


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> It's the carbon on the Nismo that causes the price differential really, the quality of it is superb.


And there is certainly a lot of it!


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Imagine what Nissan could have done if they put on less Carbon and actually got some serious power out of the engine. I would love a Nismo, they look fantastic and have many positives over standard braking and handling BUT......Nissan missed a trick not getting stuck into the engine tuning. Surely Nismo could have safely got more power out of the engine by upgrading the internals etc. If tuners can do it, surely Nismo could have got their hands dirty??


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

SKNAM said:


> Imagine what Nissan could have done if they put on less Carbon and actually got some serious power out of the engine. I would love a Nismo, they look fantastic and have many positives over standard braking and handling BUT......Nissan missed a trick not getting stuck into the engine tuning. Surely Nismo could have safely got more power out of the engine by upgrading the internals etc. If tuners can do it, surely Nismo could have got their hands dirty??


Nearly 600 bhp is pretty serious! I know what you mean though.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Nissans problem with more power is getting through the emissions requirements.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

The issue is Nissan having its worst sales in a decade so at some point something will have to give Nissan warns of record loss as pandemic hits turnaround


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I suspect there will be 'Nur' and other limited edition versions with higher HP. (GTR50 is 770bhp isn't it?)


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

The rumours that I hear are that MY21 will be the last R35 nismo with a fairly long gap before the new model arrives. 
I know a lot of people think the nismo is over priced and is going to lose a shed load in depreciation but one thing in its favour is that it will be extremely rare and one of the last all petrol versions to come out of the factory. 
Someone I know that has driven it says it is absolutely awesome!
I am most likely going to order one next week, downside is that there is a long wait ahead.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Get your name down for a new one👍


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> Get your name down for a new one👍


I am next week👍🏻


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Are you trading your current car in?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> Are you trading your current car in?


Yes I will be


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

A friend and won’t say who but drove it with the Nissan team when they decamped from japan to Germany for the testing last year - said the improvements are huge 

saying that wish they could fix the boot drainage fir the water channel 🙄

Lovely car but I don’t have that type of money


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

matty32 said:


> A friend and won’t say who but drove it with the Nissan team when they decamped from japan to Germany for the testing last year - said the improvements are huge
> 
> saying that wish they could fix the boot drainage fir the water channel 🙄
> 
> Lovely car but I don’t have that type of money


That’s exactly what the person said that I know who drove it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I doubt it the same person ;-)


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

matty32 said:


> I doubt it the same person ;-)


No, this is someone in the UK


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Drainage problem is an easy fix, they only need to trim 1 or 2 mm off the lip so it does’nt get blocked with debris.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Stop/start on a bellhousing and damper plate that’s never been any good since day 1 😬


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I couldn’t resist the temptation to purchase a new nismo. After a lot of negotiations I finally had the breakthrough that I wanted. I am buying the white nismo that was for sale in Dorset. I believe I have a very good deal and I really look forward to taking delivery of it very soon. I will be sad to see my current nismo go, it has put a smile on my face every single time I have driven it, I am sure the new one will too. I will post some pictures on the new car once I have it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Did they actually get a bit more flexible on price?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Did they actually get a bit more flexible on price?


Yes in the end. I actually got a very good deal. 3 year service plan included. I was going elsewhere and I would have if I didn’t get the deal I wanted. The downside of the other deal I was doing was that delivery was June at best and could Have been a lot later in 2021. After missing so many car shows this year I didn’t really want to be possibly without a car for most of 2021 too


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Did they give you a decent price on trade in?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> Did they give you a decent price on trade in?


I tend to go by the cost to change. Based on that yes I did good. The trade in value on the invoice is much higher than I was offered elsewhere.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Was your old car 2018?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> Was your old car 2018?


Yes it is a 2018


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm jealous. Enjoy!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> I'm jealous. Enjoy!


Thanks and I will for sure!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

A few pictures from this mornings viewing. It looked stunning!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The only thing I think odd is the vents on the bonnet aren’t edged.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

It’s the same with the bonnet vents. Personally I think its quite clever how they have done it.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Will, when younpick it up can you post a photo of the new Dunlop tread pattern please? I'm told there is one less circumference groove....


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> Will, when younpick it up can you post a photo of the new Dunlop tread pattern please? I'm told there is one less circumference groove....


Yes sure. It did look different to my current nismo‘s Dunlop’s. I especially looked at it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------

